# "Rev." Ike (1935-2009)



## bookslover (Aug 1, 2009)

The "Rev." Ike is dead, at the age of 74. He was one of the original "wealth gospel" guys, starting to become well known in the early 1970s. He had the usual flamboyant style, and was completely unapologetic about the many homes (6, I believe) and the many cars ("My garages runneth over," he once said) he owned.

His was the usual bit: if God loves you, He will shower you with money. One of his most famous sayings was, "The best way to help poor people is to not be one of them."

I wonder what he thinks now - now that he's had to leave all his money and all his toys behind and step into eternity to face the Lord Jesus Christ?


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 1, 2009)

Very sad.


----------



## Nebrexan (Aug 1, 2009)

I remember, as a 10-year-old kid in the '60s with a transistor radio, laying in bed trying to find as many stations as I could. His show was one that came through often. He was interesting to listen to, but thank God He kept his theology from infiltrating my spirit. The thing I remember best was his slogan: "You can't lose with the stuff I use!"


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 1, 2009)

I used to watch him on Saturday nights -- he would come on right after professional wrestling. Hmmm. 

I remember watching him and laughing. He was a joke. I was not a Christian at the time, so his antics cemented in me my perceived "falseness" of Christianity.

Thanks be to God for His grace in pulling me out of that self-righteous, self-absorbed pit.


----------



## KSon (Aug 1, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Thanks be to God for His grace in pulling me out of that self-righteous, self-absorbed pit.



Amen. It grieves my heart to think about all of those, particularly in today's economy, who are falling prey to the wiles of ravenous wolves who preach this perverted message. May God have mercy on them.


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2009)

He, at least, was honest. There was no secret about where the contributions were going.


----------

